# Fishing Rockport tomorrow - who wants to go?



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

Im going to fish north of Rockport tomorrow (wading) leaving from St. Charles Bay, during this front because its not brining lightning. Don't want to go solo during the weather. Any takers? Just have to pitch in for gas. I have a 2016 Shoalwater cat with plenty of room. Text me and let me know if you want to go.

-tight lines

Capt. Taylor Floyd
Lures and Shells Guide Service
713.816.0306


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

dang man! i would totally take you up on this if i wasn't working! i'll be down saturday night and fishing sunday! bad timing! maybe next time!


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

I can do short notice but not this short notice...or I didnt log last night to find this.....
Love me some St Charles in the winter

Carry on


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

Wish yall could have made it. It was a very fun morning. fishing a wind blown shoreline and the bite was excellent. Missed alot of fish to the high winds but fun none the less. Hopefully my pics will load. never tried to do a picture.


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

/Users/taylorfloyd/Desktop/image1.jpeg

/Users/taylorfloyd/Desktop/image2.jpeg


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

yep cant figure it out. Deer30 I will probably be going again Sunday morning. we caught 3 reds and 9 trout one of which was 25 inch and 5lbs. 

you can see the pictures on Lures and Shells Guide Service facebook.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice gesture! Sure wish I could have taken you up in this, but back at work.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Walk'n Spooks said:


> yep cant figure it out. Deer30 I will probably be going again Sunday morning. we caught 3 reds and 9 trout one of which was 25 inch and 5lbs.
> 
> you can see the pictures on Lures and Shells Guide Service facebook.


followed the FB page. you fishing rockport or Baffin tomorrow? i'll be down in Kingsville tonight. DSL is the key right now?


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

yes sir... always in my book! DSL is all that I bring on the boat when it comes to soft plastics. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well how did you do after all?


----------

